# Battery Draw issue.... need advice



## 01seAltWar (Dec 1, 2011)

one of my buddys 00 Sentra is draining the battery overnight i looked around for hours and could only come up with a couple blown fuses but the one in the fuse box under the hood blew a 10a "room lamp" fuse. which has power when the key is off and out of the ignition. (found this with a 15a fuse that lights up when it blows) i unhooked the battery and the light went out. did i just find my problem? i know some of them should have power most of the time. i'm not good with this electrical $hit. thanks!


----------

